# Visitor visa 600 - form 1419 (while partner visa is being processed)



## lehine (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all 

My Australian partner and I lodged an offshore de facto partner visa in February and my partner is back in Australia seeking a job in order to be able to support us. I am planning on visiting him while our partner visa is being processed. 
I would like to visit my partner for 6 months and since 23 March, Immi has introduced new tourist visas. I looked into the visitor visa 600 (tourist stream) and I have some difficulties with some questions I have to answer on the application (form 1419).

*- Relationship status: * Shall I be honest and write down "de facto"?

*- Q 22:* _Do you have a partner, any children, or fiancé who will NOT be travelling, or has NOT travelled, to Australia with you?_
In this section one has to write down the name, date of birth and address of the partner/children/fiancé. Problem: my partner is Australian and is already in Australia of course. Do I have to write down his details here?

*- Q 24:* _Do you have any relatives in Australia?_

I guess I will have to answer this question with "no", as my de facto partner is not a relative?

*- Q 25:* _Do you have any friends or contacts in Australia?_ (+ "Relationship to you")

What now? I think this is a dangerous questions! Shall I write down my Australian partner's details and then state our de fatco relation??
Is it likely that they will refuse a visitor visa due to this information?? They might think that I want to enter Australia and live there with my partner in order to later lodge an onshore partner visa application. And they might claim that I am not a genuine tourist anyway!!??
I have already lodged a partner visa application offshore and therefore will have to leave Australia again when our CO makes a decision on our visa application. But obviously I am not a real tourist?

Or is it better not to mention my partner and just write down some details of Australian friends?

Will that not, in return, maybe harm our partner visa application?

*-"Funding your stay"*

- *Q 38* _Is your sponsor or someone else providing support for your visit to Australia?
_
Shall I mention here something about my partner?? Or just write down that some friends (incl details, address) is providing support (eg accomodation, financial support) for me?

It's all a bit complicated all the time....  I never know what is right or wrong or what could be bad for our partner visa application. 
Could someone please give me some advice?? I'd highly appreciate this 

*Also:* 
I currently hold an ETA since I have visited my partner for 2 weeks during Christmas. The ETA is valid till December 2013, thus I could easily fly to AUS and stay for 3 months. But since I wish to stay for 6, I would like to apply for that visitor visa 600 (tourist stream) because I am afraid that, when I depart Australia on my ETA after 3 months and fly to New Zealand, they won't let me enter Australia on a new ETA again after a few days. (I already stayed in Australia for 10 months on a WHV, then visited my partner for 2 weeks on an ETA a year later and then I would try to enter Australia again.. they might ask tricky questions and maybe won't let me enter again... and I would like to avoid this). *My question: In case I do not get a visitor visa granted, will that rejection also cancel my current ETA or can I still use it and visit my partner ??
*
I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice  
thank you very much!


----------



## lehine (Jul 16, 2012)

Could someone please help me? How did you do it, when you visited your partner on a tourist visa while your offshore partner visa was being processed??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have any experience with this particular visa, so I can't help you with most of your questions, but I CAN tell you that immigration will be looking at any other visas you apply for. So if you are applying for a defacto visa and then DON'T put that down as your relationship status for the tourist visa, not only have you just lied to Immi (BIG no-no), but you've just given them evidence that the defacto relationship you just claimed was not legitimate, because, hey, look, he didn't mention it in this other visa he applied for. That's definitely not the way to go. You never want to lie to Immi.

It's actually very common for people to visit their partner on a tourist visa while they are waiting for an application, and Immi themselves has actually suggested it to more than one person who posts here. Here's what you do: You apply for the tourist visa, and then you contact your CO for your partner visa and say something like "Hi, I'm planning to go over to Oz on a tourist visa to visit my partner. I applied for it on ___[date]. My application number (or whatever else you have to identify your application) is ____. Would you be able to let me know ahead of time when if you are nearly ready to grant my visa so I can make sure that I get offshore? Please let me know if there's any problem with this. Thank you so much."

If you're given any problems at customs about being a genuine tourist because you're visiting your partner, you can point out that you applied for an offshore partner visa (take the acknowledgement for this with you!) and that you know you have to be offshore when it's granted, so you definitely will be leaving the country.

If you were visiting your partner and you had NOT already applied for a partner visa, that would be a bigger issue. THEN they would be worried about your plans to stay in the country illegally. You can't just change your offshore application to an onshore one at the drop of a hat, and you'd still be planning to continue to be in the country legally, so I can't imagine that's something they're really concerned about.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That being said, this process is not absolutely foolproof. There's no guarantee you won't get someone who denies your tourist visa, and even if that's approved, there's also no guarantee that your Case Officer will give you a heads up before granting your visa. If you're onshore when your offshore visa is granted, you'd lose your partner visa and have to start all over. However, I have not yet read here any instances of a CO *not* giving someone a heads up so they can get offshore... but like I said, it's not a guarantee.


----------



## lehine (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply, CollegeGirl!! 
That helped me a lot and I appreciate it


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

lehine said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Australian partner and I lodged an offshore de facto partner visa in February and my partner is back in Australia seeking a job in order to be able to support us. I am planning on visiting him while our partner visa is being processed.
> I would like to visit my partner for 6 months and since 23 March, Immi has introduced new tourist visas. I looked into the visitor visa 600 (tourist stream) and I have some difficulties with some questions I have to answer on the application (form 1419).
> ...


Any success with it? U get ur visa or still waiting?


----------



## paul123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Lehine,

My fiance is in the same situation and she is about to apply for a tourist visa whilst her partner visa is being processed. I was just wondering what you filled out for question 22, it states: 'Do you have a partner, any children, or fiancé who will NOT be travelling, or has NOT travelled, to Australia with you?' 

Seeing how I am already here in Australia, I will not be travelling with her... Does anybody know if she fills out my details here or does she leave it blank. I am sure it is obvious, but the wording of the question confused us

If anybody could please help us that would be most appreciated 

Regards,

Paul.


----------

